

Why Aren't Women Advancing at Work? Ask a Transgender Person - hrktb
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119239/transgender-people-can-explain-why-women-dont-advance-work

======
hackuser
This is an innovative approach: They compare the workplace experiences of the
same person (i.e., same skills, personality, etc.) as woman and as a man,
including people who changed both ways, man to woman and woman to man.

